# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  nevjerovatna bol poslije CR

## bjuma

drage moje,

proslo je vec 38 dana od CR. prije četiri dana sam dobila grčeve u želucu, a sad su počeli ličiti na trudove- počnu u donjem dijelu trbuha i udaraju u križa. bol je neizdržljiva, pa molim nekog ko zna nešto o tome da mi javi. počinjem brinuti.
jedni imaju teoriju da se maternica vraća na svoje mjesto, drugi da ću dobiti menstruaciju... nije bitno što boli, samo dok znam da je to normalno. zabrinuta sam jer su bolovi prejaki.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

A da ti trkneš na UZV, da nije ostala kakva gaza. Ne znam šta bih ti rekla, jedna mama samnom u sobi je imala jako grčenje materice, naročito kad bi beba dojila, ali to se sve dešavalo neposredno nakon poroda, dok smo još bili u bolnici. Da ipak konsultuješ nekog ljekara, makar na telefon?

----------


## bjuma

to je i meni palo na pamet... joj, nisam valjda toliki peh...  :Sad:  
sve je bilo super, brzo sam se oporavila, ali odjednom je ovo počelo i nikako ne prestaje. bol nije konstantna, već kao prava kontrakcija kod porođaja, samo što traje kraće. ali, boli toliko da se preznojim, dođe mi da povraćam, a jučer sam cijelo vrijeme imala proljev.   :Embarassed:   :/ 
danas sam zvala doktoricu, ali mi se ne javlja. sad me je već strah...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Idi na hitni prijem u svoju bolnicu, netko te mora primiti na ginekologiji. Nije to baš za zezati se....sretno

----------


## vidra

sretno   :Heart:  
i javi

----------


## bjuma

maloprije sam pričala sa doktoricom koja mi je vodila trudnoću, pa smo se dogovorile sutra za pregled. ona kaže da je teško preko telefona reći šta i kako, međutim, da je komplikacija usljed poroda išlo bi zajedno sa krvarenjem i temperaturom, što kod mene nije slučaj. no, da budem iskrena, nije mi baš laknulo, jer još nisma čula da je neko imao ovakve bolove. osim toga jučer sam cijeli dan imala proliv.  :Embarassed:   :/  
brinem se jer dojim bebu, kako će se to odraziti na mlijeko...  :Sad:

----------


## ivana7997

ako brines zbog proljeva i dojenja, nemoj. pazi samo da uzimas dovoljno tekucine da ne dehidriras. 

sretno

----------


## pupy_23

tako je i mene bolilo i otišla sam dr.-ici i rekla je da je to normalna bol iznad reza..trbuh boli kao upala mišića...Bjumice  :Heart:   mi carice trebamo malo više vremena da se oporavimo nego vaginalni ...Taj porod nije bio samo porod već operacija trbuha... :Sad: 
Još ako si kao ja bila forsana 10-ak h na prirodni porođaj...,e onda skoro prođeš jedno i drugo i mene rastura zdjelica jako....još uvijek  :Smile:

----------


## bjuma

da, samo što ja osjećam da su mi crijeva uznemirena. konstantno osjećam kako krule. a bol je unutra u trbušnoj duplji i prenosi se na križa... ne znam kako bih to rekla... nisu mišići, već organi me bole, crijeva, šta li... u meni doslovno ništa ne ostane...  :Embarassed:  
a rana je super, skoro je zarasla. ja ipak mislim da je ovo neki crijevni virus ili prehlada. sad sam se umotala oko stomaka i već mi je lakše kad se grijem. 
ne znam drage moje. nadam se samo da nije ništa opasno. a to neću znati prije sutrašnjeg pregleda.   :Sad:

----------


## ninet

> da, samo što ja osjećam da su mi crijeva uznemirena. konstantno osjećam kako krule. a bol je unutra u trbušnoj duplji i prenosi se na križa... ne znam kako bih to rekla... nisu mišići, već organi me bole, crijeva, šta li... u meni doslovno ništa ne ostane...  
> a rana je super, skoro je zarasla. *ja ipak mislim da je ovo neki crijevni virus ili prehlada. sad sam se umotala oko stomaka i već mi je lakše kad se grijem.* ne znam drage moje. nadam se samo da nije ništa opasno. a to neću znati prije sutrašnjeg pregleda.


Ja sam ti bas htjela postaviti dijagnozu   :Grin:  
Al svakako odi doktoru i potvrdi   :Grin:  
 :Heart:  

PS (A onda imas super spiku za potencijalne goste - tezak crijevni virus, prenosi se zrakom, bolest traje 20 dana, posljedice nesagledive....niko ti nece doci naredna 2 mj)

----------


## Marsupilami

Draga moja, ja ti takve bolove imam svaki puta kada skupim crijevnu virozu.
Zrak kola crijevima i to bude tako bolno da se sva presavinem dok ne prodje, a traje dobrih minutu dvije.
Tebi je vjerovatno bolnije zbog svjeze rane od CR-a (znam kako je to nazalost), a i sama kazes da imas proljev.

Bez obzira na sve, odi do doktorice neka pogleda UZV-om da li je sve ok, ne moze skoditi   :Kiss:

----------


## bjuma

> PS (A onda imas super spiku za potencijalne goste - tezak crijevni virus, prenosi se zrakom, bolest traje 20 dana, posljedice nesagledive....niko ti nece doci naredna 2 mj)


odavno nisam pregledala post... 
ninet, svaka čast na ideji.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

istina, ja se spakovala i otišla mami i tati na liječenje. i mogu vam reći da me je izliječilo.   :Grin:

----------

